# Some lovely free patterns on Estelle Yarns website.



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

http://www.estelleyarns.com/estelle-patterns.php

So many to choose from!
I am quite smitten with "Merlin-Short Row Wedges Slouch Hat and Scarf"


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!! I can't even choose right now, so many to choose from!!


----------



## KeesieMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

Love your dog! The patterns are great as well


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

Many thanks!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the scarf!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great ....thank you


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely patterns, I've bookmarked for the future, thank you!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

what wonderful patterns. Thank you so much for shaeing


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link--it is a website I have never seen before today. I really like the baby sets.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: They are very nice.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow. So many. Thanks for the link. I also like your choice


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Many patterns here I would like to try.


----------



## Touloulah (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow! Thanks so much! I just downloaded three patterns I have been looking for!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

A nice variety of patterns. Thanks for posting.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

So many great patterns - so little time! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you. I like the one you picked, also. Love those colors.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I hadn't seen this site before. Very nice patterns. Thank you!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

These are right up my alley! Thanks for sharing. I signed up for her newsletter.


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

takes a L-O-N-G time to open up


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Iirishrn said:


> takes a L-O-N-G time to open up


Ah, thanks. thought it was my computer. Will keep trying.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!! So many to choose from!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks, great site


----------



## PaigeG69 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

